# Spinning Color Wheel in Develop Mode



## Jimmy Thompson (Oct 19, 2018)

After using Lightroom Classic CC in develop mode I'm getting spinning color wheels.  After a a few minutes, spinning is constant and I'm totally stuck.  I've rebooted several times, paused the sync, cleaned my memory, even deleted and reloaded Adobe CC and Lightroom Classic CC.   Need help please.  I can't operate at all after five minutes.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi Jimmy, could you give us some context? Which release of LR are you running? Win / mac? which version? Hardware specs? You know, the basics

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Thompson (Oct 19, 2018)

Umberto Cocca said:


> Hi Jimmy, could you give us some context? Which release of LR are you running? Win / mac? which version? Hardware specs? You know, the basics
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks Umberto.  I'm running LR Classic CC rel 8.0 on a  iMac Pro, 18 core 2.3 GHz INtel Xeon W, 128 GB memory, graphics Radeon Pro Vega 64 16368 MB.  I'm new at this so I'm not sure what all info you need.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Oct 19, 2018)

I am no expert in mac system, but it seems a top machine. I read other threads where they suggest that turning off (or on) the gpu acceleration might resolve some of the freezing issues.
I hope that you get some more useful advice from mac users in the forum! 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (Oct 19, 2018)

Jimmy Thompson said:


> Thanks Umberto.  I'm running LR Classic CC rel 8.0 on a  iMac Pro, 18 core 2.3 GHz INtel Xeon W, 128 GB memory, graphics Radeon Pro Vega 64 16368 MB.  I'm new at this so I'm not sure what all info you need.  I appreciate your help.


Welcome to the forum.  I am baffled as to why you might be experiencing the Mac spinning beach ball with such a highly equipped machine.   Did you have this issue before update to LR Classic v8.0?  
For more information about your particular install of Lightroom can you go to the Help menu item and select the submenu "System Info..." then copy and paste the information from that dialog back into your reply?


----------



## Zenon (Oct 19, 2018)

Do you have any anti virus installed?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 19, 2018)

The "spinning beach ball of death" is an indication that the effected application is waiting on some system resource that is required to use before continuing. This could for example be a failing hard drive, problem with RAM or a problem with your network connection.  Unfortunately these are notoriously hard to diagnose. This does  seem to be something unique to your system as this is not a commonly reported problem.   

Have you tried rolling back to 7.5? That would at least see if it was due to the 8.0 release.

-louie


----------



## Zenon (Oct 19, 2018)

Try the activity monitor as well. See what is causing the bottle neck.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 20, 2018)

The activity monitor will probably report Lightroom as "not responding".


----------



## Zenon (Oct 20, 2018)

LouieSherwin said:


> The activity monitor will probably report Lightroom as "not responding".



Sometimes the activity monitor wouldn't open when that happened to me. I clicked on the Apple logo and open Force Quit to see.

I'm a little embarrassed to say while I know both sides of the argument and Macs don't need anti Virus I have BitDefender. I had on my Mac and decided to remove it. Since as I paid for it, a few months later I installed it again and it wreaked havoc. Spinning wheels galore using LR. I deleted it, went through all the libraries, got rid of any remnants and installed it again. Running good now. This was 2 weeks ago.


----------

